# It had to happen eventually



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Did she take on water? Hope not...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice vid! Except that last part!  That 6x6 was doin work though! :rockn:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yep through the exhaust not intake


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

so was she hydrolocked? did you milk the oil?


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sorry a polaris had to pull you out


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah had to pull the plugs and flush the oil.......both bikes were stuck good in that course river sand/gravel, we just couldn't get traction! This is one time I was glad to see a Polaris


----------

